# One more photo



## Minimor (Jul 1, 2011)

Here is Plattes Unconventional, our new 2 year old colt. We snapped a quick photo of him this morning.. Hopefully we'll get a better photo of him in a couple weeks when we have him at our next show. We are VERY pleased with him!


----------



## dreaminmini (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice boy Holly. Love the markings, very flashy. Handsome boy. Good luck at the next show with him. Is he ASPC or double registered?


----------



## Minimor (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you Kim; he is ASPC so far. But, next year after his 3rd birthday we can hardship measure him for AMHR...if he doesn't grow too much.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Jul 26, 2011)

No wonder you are pleased with him Holly! He is very nicely put together and just a handsome boy! Does he move as pretty as he should?


----------



## Minimor (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you Lori! And yes, he definitely does move as pretty as he should--maybe prettier?


----------

